# How To Remove Acoustic Popcorn Ceilings



## mae-ling

This method works well on unpainted popcorn ceiling, if it has been painted sometimes all you can do is use paint scrapers and scrape it all off.


----------



## stoner529

With regards to painted popcorn...there are several methods that can work...
Lots of water.
Vinegar sometimes helps when added.
Or soak the ceiling and peel the layer of paint off first, then scrape the popcorn off.

If you have use a paint scraper, it might not be popcorn.


----------



## Cian20

Hey. Im trying to skim a ceiling for the first time. But wen I am pulling back the plaster seems too come off any one no wat im doin wrong


----------

